# Easybox 802 als Repeater für Fritzbox 7360 SL



## schwuppdiDu0juhu0 (10. Mai 2014)

*Easybox 802 als Repeater für Fritzbox 7360 SL*

Hey Leute,

trotz stundenlangem Artikel dazu lesen kriege ich leider einfach es nicht hin die Easybox 802 als Repeater für Fritzbox 7360 SL einzurichten. 
Beide sind untereinander per Lan-Kabel in Port 1 verbunden. DHCP ist deaktiviert bei der Easybox. Die IP der Easybox habe ich auf 192.168.178.250 festgelegt, weil der IP-Bereich der Fritzbox bis 192.168.178.200 geht.
Fehlt was? Habe ich was falsch gemacht?


----------



## W111 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Easybox 802 als Repeater für Fritzbox 7360 SL*

Was du beschreibst ist eine Access Point Lösung, da beide Geräte per Kabel verbunden sind. Repeater arbeiten drahtlos.

Hast du die Easybox vorab auch auf Werkseinstellungen zurückgesetzt?

Danach verbindest du nur deinen PC mit der Easybox, überspringst die automatische Konfigurationsroutine des Assistenten und wählst direkt das Register TAB für LAN Einstellungen und verpasst deiner Easybox die 192.168.178.2 (Fritzboxen bedienen per DHCP 192.168.178.20 bis 200), deaktivierst DHCP und speicherst ab.

Dann nimmst du die Easybox vom Strom, verbindest sie mit der Fritzbox (Fritzbox Lan<---> Lan Easybox) und startest die Easybox. Das webinterface solltest du via 192.168.178.2 erreichen, DNS/ Gateway kann man bei der Easybox nicht konfigurieren, sie sollte das aber korrekt durchreichen, da sie ja nur als switch agiert und keine eigene IP bezieht. Falls das webinterface nicht erreichbar ist versuch es mit http*s* und 192.168.178.2 .

Der hohe Stromverbrauch dieser Easyboxen sollte dir bewusst sein, das sind gute 25€ pro Jahr, ein einfacher Dual Band Access Point verbraucht lediglich 2W/h (ein Jahr hat 8760 Std, eine kw/h ~27ct) --> ergo ~5€ pro Jahr, würde ich langfristig drüber nachdenken.


----------



## schwuppdiDu0juhu0 (11. Mai 2014)

Vielen vielen Dank!
Jetzt klappt es und der Empfang ist teils deutlich besser (bis zu 10mal mehr speed bei Speedtest)!

Und danke für den Hinweis mit den Stromkosten. Was müsste man investieren für eine Lösung mit weniger Stromverbrauch aber genauso guter Wlan Leistung?
Also welches Gerät zu welchem Kaufpreis?


----------



## rumor (12. Mai 2014)

schwuppdiDu0juhu0 schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank! Jetzt klappt es und der Empfang ist teils deutlich besser (bis zu 10mal mehr speed bei Speedtest)!  Und danke für den Hinweis mit den Stromkosten. Was müsste man investieren für eine Lösung mit weniger Stromverbrauch aber genauso guter Wlan Leistung? Also welches Gerät zu welchem Kaufpreis?



Ich glaube genau die Antwort hilft auch mir weiter.
Aktuell hab ich den Router/Modem von KabelBW durch Powerlineadapter im Haus mit den verschiedenen Geräten verbunden. Im oberen Stockwerk ist aber der Empfang zu schwach. Dort steht auch der PC.
Sollte ein ähnliches Problem sein, nur das ich keinen Router hab, sondern noch einen kaufen muss.

Gruss


----------



## W111 (12. Mai 2014)

*AW: Easybox 802 als Repeater für Fritzbox 7360 SL*

Geräte im günstigsten Preissegment die sehr stromsparend sind und eine gute Wlan Abdeckung bringen:

Edimax BR-6428NS  19€ inkl. Versand keine abnehmbaren Antennen

Edimax BR-6428NC mit abnehmbaren 9dbi Antennen, ~ 25€ inkl. Versand

wer eh nur Internet für Smartphone/Tablet/Notebook etc. mit z. B. 32/50mbit Kabel Internet oder DSL 16k betreiben möchte dem würde auch der kleinere BR-6228Ns für 14€ inkl. Versand oder der reine Access Point EW-7228APn mit 5 Port switch und abnehmbarer Antenne genügen. Hier ist aktuell Notebooksbilliger mit 3€ Versand per Hermes am günstigsten. Alle Geräte liegen um die 1,2 bis 2 Watt ergo 5 € pro Jahr (1 Watt im 24/7 Betrieb sind 8760W pro Jahr = ~ 2,40€ pro Jahr)

die Edimax haben vielfältige Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten wie 


Access Point,
Client Bridge (verbindet sich mit vorhandenem Wlan und am switch kann man Geräte wie TV, Konsole etc. per Lan verbinden)
Point to Point und Multi Point Bridge (mit zwei Geräten per Wlan Internet zum Nachbarhaus übertragen)
Universal Repeater
auch sparsam und gute Wlan Leistung haben die kleinen Modelle von TP-Link wie z. B. WR740N und WR841ND, das ND steht für austauschbaren Antennen, die Modelle mit festen Antennen (nicht austauschbar) z. B. WR841N sind wie üblich ein paar €uro günstiger.
Die TP Link Modelle sind Router laufen aber als Access Point konfiguriert tadellos und sind ebenfalls sehr sparsam im Bereich ~ 2Watt.

Ein sehr gutes Gerät ist ein Western Digital WD My Net N600, die gibt es hin und wieder (da Auslaufmodell) für unter 20€ und bei Saturn/ Media Markt zurzeit teilweise für um die 20-25€. Dieses Modell hat interne Antennen aber trotzdem eine sehr gute Wlan Abdeckung, ebenfalls wie alle Modelle oben eine Wandbefestigung aber simultanes Dual Band und braucht damit nicht mehr als 2.5W, schaltet man ein Band ab dann 0,5W weniger.


----------

